# The Little Prince - Antoine de Saint-ExupÃ©ry



## k3ng (May 23, 2007)

*The Little Prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry*

If there is a thread on this awesome book, point me there.. if there isn't, I'm outraged!!

I just started re-reading last night and have to say, it's still one of my all time favourites. Most of it is just so true to life. I laughed out loud when reading the part about how grown ups are all about figures. So strangely true.. hahaha

The other thing I loved about this book was the illustrations. It tied in so well with the theme and everything. Loved it.

Anyone else adored this lovely little book?


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (May 23, 2007)

a french teacher, ms. Foutrez I think her name  was, was  teaching english in my school, the year I went mad, and before I left that gunge pit of human suffering, she actually visited my house and posted that book saying " i hope you enjoy it as much as i did" it was incredibly nice of her, I still have it but have yet to read it, it seems like a very nice story though, one of the few " happy" ones I have.


----------



## Lise (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, I adore this book also. I've read this book twice, firstly when I was about 10-12 years old and I didn't understand much, but the illustations amazed me. 
Second time I read it several year ago and I find a lot of philosophical thougths.


----------



## Amour (Jun 8, 2007)

Me! I absolutely love this book. And the author, for that matter.


----------



## mbolton29@mac.com (Jun 13, 2007)

I remember I heard about the book when I was young, but I didn't read it until 9th grade.  I still don't understand why it is marketed as a children's book considering the message is obviously directed at adults.


----------



## September (Jun 16, 2007)

I've heard this book is pretty awesome (Actually, I just read some comment on the inside flap of The Alchemist that said it was as good as this book). XD I absolutely LOVED The Alchemist, what's this book about exactly?


----------



## Kyrie (Jun 16, 2007)

Despite the number of good books there's on my family's storage room, The Little Prince holds a place in my private collection within my room (along with Alice in Wonderland, Carrie, The Perfume and others)

I love to read it again and again, it's such a wonderful classic. I consider it even better than The Alchemist, but that's just my opinion.


----------

